# Jighaken zum selber gießen.



## Raubfischspezi.de (19. März 2012)

Jetzt werden auch die Selbergießer bei mir fündig...:m
Ab sofort gibt es jetzt auch bei mir unverbleite Jighaken von VMC und Gamakatsu...











Hier....


----------

